# Blind baby Cory?



## Lei (Jan 9, 2013)

A few months ago my Corys bred just before I moved them into a new tank. I was very excited with the babies, and I looked after them dilligently. I now have twenty babies still in their nursery who are soon going to be going to the fish shop. But a couple of weeks ago, when the babies were still too small to go to the shop but were able to eat their adult food (Hikari sinking pellets), I moved 5 babies into my new, much bigger, community tank.

The babies are flourishing beautifully in this tank. They get sinking pellets every day, an algae sinking pellet every few days and live food once a week (daphnia mostly, they eat the little ones). Four of them have grown hugely and darkened beautifully and look really healthy. 

The fifth one, however, is worrying me. He is a lot smaller than his brothers and sisters, only a little bigger than the fish in the nursery tank. He doesn't stay near the front of the tank where the other babies are, but hides in the back where the parents stay. He never goes to where the food drops and even when I drop food right by where he is, he doesn't go for it. But he does do the foraging thing like the others and he does not look distressed. I'm also concerned because his eyes are sort of white, and I think he might be blind.

If he is blind, is this why he's smaller and not finding food as easily? And what should I do to help him?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

there is nothing you can do...and i don't think there is cause for worry.i have had blind fish before that lived quite well for years..they had no trouble finding food...


----------



## TheJakeM (May 11, 2013)

Yeah, I wouldn't worry, Cory Cats don't really need their eyes anyway, they use their whiskers. He'll always be smaller though. I have a blind goldfish, he is a only about one eighth the size of his spawn mates, but, other than that he is fine.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pleco (Sep 22, 2012)

Ha, dilligently was one of my school vocab words. He'll be able to find the food by himself.


----------



## Lei (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks for the responses! He's still smaller than his brothers, but he has been getting on perfectly fine, just like you all said.


----------

